# Silver or Charcoal Lab



## yellowdog (Dec 28, 2004)

*Remove this ad.....
become a Supporting Member today.* 


I'm gonna be in the market for a Silver or Charcoal Lab soon and I was wondering if any could recommend a breeder, in Michigan. My family and I lost our beloved Yellow Lab, Bear, last summer and there has been a hole in our family ever since. I still can't look at a Yellow Lab without getting misty eyed. I do plan on hunting with the new Lab so a good hunting bloodline is a must. Any info or help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Chris.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm gonna sound mean and I don't mean to, but here goes. The AKC DOES NOT recognize the silver or charcoal lab. They slip under the radar by being listed as a chocolate which is close to misrepresentation.

Next, very very few silver lab breeders have the proper health clearances performed on their dogs. I also don't know of any that have hunt test titles. They typically only breed for color and not a sound hunting dog. It's along the same lines as the show dogs which are only bred for looks.

I'm not saying they can't be good dogs, I'm just saying you increase your chances of getting the dog you want by sticking with a black, yellow, or chocolate from a quality breeder.

Good luck and enjoy whichever pup you get.


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

Socks said:


> I'm gonna sound mean and I don't mean to, but here goes. The AKC DOES NOT recognize the silver or charcoal lab. They slip under the radar by being listed as a chocolate which is close to misrepresentation.
> 
> Next, very very few silver lab breeders have the proper health clearances performed on their dogs. I also don't know of any that have hunt test titles. They typically only breed for color and not a sound hunting dog. It's along the same lines as the show dogs which are only bred for looks.
> 
> ...


----------



## thetrueflatsman (Aug 5, 2009)

There's a Breeder on Harsens Island. Michigan Silver Labs. His name is Franie.

Good dogs... I've hunted over a few.


----------



## thetrueflatsman (Aug 5, 2009)

BTW.... I don't own one. I just know the guy and he's a good dude.

And by saying a certain color of lab is a more adapt hunter is kinda far fetched imo.

I own a Fox Red pointing lab... I didn't see that in your "black, chocolate, yellow" classification, and I'll put her up against any other lab when it comes to her nose and desire.


----------



## black dog (Oct 29, 2008)

Silver lab??? 
Sounds like some Weimaraner blood was introduced sometime..


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

You know the have a silver chessie 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

I'm proud to be the owner of an Onyx and a Sunburst retriever.


----------



## black dog (Oct 29, 2008)

Is it a recessive gene that causes silver?


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

Stick with a Black, Yellow or Chocolate...all the other "labs" are wannabe designer dogs including... oh God this hurts just to even type it the LABRADOODLE!! I think I'm gonna be sick


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

Empty your PM box.
I ended up buying one of this guys Choc pups a couple years ago by default since my wife only allowed me to buy a Choc. He has silver litters available right now according to the website. If your dead set on silver/charcoal its $1000 for a silver! YIKES $1000 would buy you a heck of a hunting dog!

http://michigansilverlabs.net/

Long story short he ended up being a pretty well rounded hunting dog, absolutely loves to duck hunt and is a good family dog. with a tall athletic build. 2 year health guarantee on his dogs. Good luck in your search.

I think this pic is at 9-10 months old with a couple woodcock.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

sylvan19 said:


> Stick with a Black, Yellow or Chocolate...all the other "labs" are wannabe designer dogs including... oh God this hurts just to even type it the LABRADOODLE!! I think I'm gonna be sick


Thanks for saying something I wanted to say long ago..


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

thetrueflatsman said:


> BTW.... I don't own one. I just know the guy and he's a good dude.
> 
> And by saying a certain color of lab is a more adapt hunter is kinda far fetched imo.
> 
> I own a Fox Red pointing lab... I didn't see that in your "black, chocolate, yellow" classification, and I'll put her up against any other lab when it comes to her nose and desire.


 
Fox Red, cream. etc are just yellow labs. There's also usually not a question of the genetics to achieve that color. And by the way I probably have met or know the breeder of your dog.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Socks said:


> I'm gonna sound mean and I don't mean to, but here goes. The AKC DOES NOT recognize the silver or charcoal lab. They slip under the radar by being listed as a chocolate which is close to misrepresentation.
> 
> Next, very very few silver lab breeders have the proper health clearances performed on their dogs. I also don't know of any that have hunt test titles. They typically only breed for color and not a sound hunting dog. It's along the same lines as the show dogs which are only bred for looks.
> 
> ...


X 2

*BLACK* You'll be glad you did.............in the long run. The main reason I say this is it is the original color phase of this breed. It wasn't that long ago that yellows were not that common. So every time the breeder breeds for a certain color phase he almost always does not breed for hunting and field trial traits or ability. It's not my personal opinion, it's just facts plain and simple. That DOES NOT mean there are not good and even excellent dogs of varying color phases. What it does mean is this; You have a better chance of getting an above average dog when you do a breeder search and stick with a black color phase. 

Enjoy your new pup whatever color it is! 
Smoke


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

Exactly.
If the priority is hunting and hunting lines and getting the best hunting dog you can, then you by definition should avoid selecting silver or charcoal labs because the very act of breeding for that color, means the breeder is restricted to a relative small pool of candidates. The breeder can't add some new MH or FC to his gene pool cause oops, there goes his colors.

If those are not your priorities, then by all means, get what you want.

To get a silver lab, one's priorities would be: 1) color 2) anything else, hunting skill included.


----------



## black dog (Oct 29, 2008)

smoke said:


> X 2
> 
> *BLACK* You'll be glad you did.............in the long run. The main reason I say this is it is the original color phase of this breed. It wasn't that long ago that yellows were not that common. So every time the breeder breeds for a certain color phase he almost always does not breed for hunting and field trial traits or ability. It's not my personal opinion, it's just facts plain and simple. That DOES NOT mean there are not good and even excellent dogs of varying color phases. What it does mean is this; You have a better chance of getting an above average dog when you do a breeder search and stick with a black color phase.
> 
> ...


Well said..


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

smoke said:


> X 2
> 
> *BLACK* You'll be glad you did.............in the long run. The main reason I say this is it is the original color phase of this breed. It wasn't that long ago that yellows were not that common. So every time the breeder breeds for a certain color phase he almost always does not breed for hunting and field trial traits or ability. It's not my personal opinion, it's just facts plain and simple. That DOES NOT mean there are not good and even excellent dogs of varying color phases. What it does mean is this; You have a better chance of getting an above average dog when you do a breeder search and stick with a black color phase.
> 
> ...


Woah, easy there Todd!:lol: There are some really nice yellow and chocolate out there now. I know because my black dog throws yellows, not that I'm biased or anything.


----------



## Shoveler (Mar 17, 2001)

IMHO, if you are planning on buying based on color, DON'T. You are making 10 year investment.
Breeder selection, again IMHO, is key. There are very good breeders working to produce the best dogs possible and will work with you to match you with the application you want. Some people want hunting while other want only a companion.

This is from en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Labrador_ but your can find the information at a number of sites.

"Labradors are somewhat prone to hip and elbow dysplasia, especially the larger dogs, though not as much as some other breeds. Hip scores are recommended before breeding and often joint supplements are recommended.
Labradors also suffer from the risk of knee problems. A luxating patella is a common occurrence in the knee where the knee dislocates and goes back into place.
Eye problems are also possible in some Labradors, particularly progressive retinal atrophy, cataracts, corneal dystrophy and retinal dysplasia. Dogs which are intended to be bred should be examined by a veterinary ophthalmologist for an eye score.
Hereditary myopathy, a rare inherited disorder that causes a deficiency in type II muscle fibre. Symptoms include a short stilted gait or "bunny hopping," and in rare cases ventroflexion of the neck accompanied by a kyphotic posture.There is a small incidence of other conditions, such as autoimmune diseases and deafness in Labradors, either congenitally or later in life. Labradors often suffer from exercise induced collapse, a syndrome that causes hyperthermia, weakness, collapse, and disorientation after short bouts of exercise"


----------



## GDLUCK (Dec 2, 2002)

yeah. only the black dogs are any good

http://www.paddlecreekretrievers.com/trav.htm


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

GDLUCK said:


> yeah. only the black dogs are any good
> 
> http://www.paddlecreekretrievers.com/trav.htm


I was thinking of this dog when I typed my last reply. I'd love to find a female out of his sire and see if it'd be a good match for my dog. I'd be really, really interested.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

GDLUCK said:


> yeah. only the black dogs are any good
> 
> http://www.paddlecreekretrievers.com/trav.htm


Sounds and looks like a great dog. I have had both Black & Yellow so I would look at the bloodline first then color.
I have been out of the game for awhile but I must admit the conversation of getting a new dog seems to be popping up more and more between my better half and myself. Good thing I kept some of my training equipment plus I still have my Total Retriever Training with Mike Lardy Tapes on *VHS...* Like I said it's been awhile :lol:


----------



## black dog (Oct 29, 2008)

sylvan19 said:


> Sounds and looks like a great dog.* I have had both Black & Yellow so I would look at the bloodline first then color.*
> I have been out of the game for awhile but I must admit the conversation of getting a new dog seems to be popping up more and more between my better half and myself. Good thing I kept some of my training equipment plus I still have my Total Retriever Training with Mike Lardy Tapes on *VHS...* Like I said it's been awhile :lol:


Good idea..Pick the breeding first, then color.


----------



## yellowdog (Dec 28, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a Lab breeder who will have some pups ready in the near future? I am looking for a pup with a good hunting background.


----------



## Chez29 (May 11, 2008)

Not sure where you are located but check out http://www.middlebranchlabs.com/

Located in northern wisconsin just across border from Iron River. I have a pup from this same breeding last year and he has shown a ton of natural drive and has an off switch in the house.


----------



## marshmallow (Oct 25, 2008)

in response to your inquiry I would suggest you stick with basic black or yellow from established lines. having bred labs for many years and also being in the veterinary field a lot of problems are showing up in these silver labs. Temperment is an issue along with hips, elbows, eyes, eic and pra. Please research these genetic issues that I have mentioned with the labs. There are tests that can be done on the parents to rule out these problems. Also hearts are becoming an issue and there are tests for that also. Good Luck. They are the top dog in numbers for the 20th year in a row!!


----------



## FlyFishMich (Oct 19, 2010)

Oldsquawkennels.com

Out of E Dowling MI
You'll be impressed with Frank and Sheila. 



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

thetrueflatsman said:


> BTW.... I don't own one. I just know the guy and he's a good dude.
> 
> And by saying a certain color of lab is a more adapt hunter is kinda far fetched imo.
> 
> I own a Fox Red pointing lab... I didn't see that in your "black, chocolate, yellow" classification, and I'll put her up against any other lab when it comes to her nose and desire.


Will you do that with health certs?


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

FlyFishMich said:


> Oldsquawkennels.com
> 
> Out of E Dowling MI
> You'll be impressed with Frank and Sheila.
> ...


X2.....


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

yellowdog said:


> Can anyone recommend a Lab breeder who will have some pups ready in the near future? I am looking for a pup with a good hunting background.


Hunters Rose Kennel in Dundee and Kingseed Kennel on the Western side of the state. Hunt Test Titles, health certs, and hunted.


----------



## OLLIE719 (Feb 14, 2009)

I would do alot of research before getting a silver or charcoal lab I found out the hard way I bought a charcoal from a breeder in texas and he was a mess great dog tons of drive just major health issues he would lose his fur get rashes only lab I have seen with little to no fur then his joints problems started hips and knees,had health guarantee but could not get in touch with breeder tried for two years.I ended up putting him down at five years old could not watch him suffer anymore,I had a ton money and work in him just a bad deal.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MFPS (Jun 21, 2009)

silver or charcoal lab --- That's Funny. No way in hell I'd buy an over priced genetic nightmare. my 2 cents


----------



## black dog (Oct 29, 2008)

yellowdog said:


> Can anyone recommend a Lab breeder who will have some pups ready in the near future? I am looking for a pup with a good hunting background.


http://www.redstarkennels.us/

I have a pup from Redstar. Smart, tons of drive and very healthy.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

black dog said:


> http://www.redstarkennels.us/
> 
> I have a pup from Redstar. Smart, tons of drive and very healthy.


Another good one, but don't be shocked if on a wait list.


----------

